# My pocket watch....



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I bought a Walthan (allegedly 1904) pocket watch a while ago. Other week the glass fell out. It was plastic. I was not surprised in a way. A piece of glass 100 yrs old would have been in bad nick. Annoyed i was not told mind.

I was told it would be put back in. When collected it had a new one. Told old one shrunk? & would not go back in. Granted new one looks like real glass. My mate picked it up. I think the bloke thought he was a dead head with watches. He wouldn't dare bul**** me though. Another tale to tell of this bloke soon. Your opinions?

Paul


----------

